

Ask HN: How much of the HBO Show "Silicon Valley" represents "reality" - cpher

Like the title says, how many of my LOLs are rooted in reality vs. complete bullshit. I really want to believe a &quot;Hooli&quot; exists, as well as a &quot;Pied Piper&quot;. It seems they&#x27;re pulling out all of the stereotypes&#x2F;cliches from SV, but I&#x27;m curious how much they&#x27;re getting right.
======
andrewhillman
They don't need to get it right. Its probably as realistic as Entourage is/was
to Hollywood. Hollywood actors thought Entourage was far-fetched during season
one but they still tuned-in for each episode and it ultimately turned into its
own reality, as it should. After all, it's entertainment!

------
aaron695
Try Betas, I thought it was much more entertaining and closer to the dream
(Reality always sucks)-

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3012184/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3012184/)

~~~
ulfw
100% agree. Plus the characters are actually likable.

~~~
philtar
I thought the characters in Betas were terrible. With the exception of the
bearded dude, the rest are horrible.

Silicon Valley doesn't seem like it'll be realistic but the acting and writing
quality is way way higher.

------
tedchs
I'm sure it's as representative of "reality" as Southern Charm.

~~~
cpher
I've witnessed southern charm several times and it's alive and well.

------
rms
I like to think that Silicon Valley is the prequel to Idiocracy and that there
is just one Mike Judge universe.

~~~
phaser
and beavis and butthead was a prequel LOL

------
cpher
I'm thinking more of what goes on in founders' minds as they navigate the
morass of SV.

------
hashtag
Its far removed from reality...

